# does this manual rhinestone setting machine helpful?



## Celily (Feb 25, 2011)

hello everybody, 
i have a question here. 
last week, my friend bought a manual rhinestone setting from China, Brand KingQue, it is about 620 USD includes shipping. it looks that the machine work fast than the applicator wand i did. but my friend is work on wedding dress, i'm wondering if the machine also helpful on t-shirt? 
did anybody here who have a machine like this? does it helpful on t-shirt?


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

This is an ultrasonic rhinestone machine. It's good for applying rhinestones to things that can't be exposed to extreme heat like a heat press. The ultrasonic waves "melt" the glue and adhere the stone to the surface such as a wedding dress.
If you want to spend that much money for applying rhinestone designs to tee shirts, I would recommend buying a heat press and either doing your own rhinestone design in a software program or buying templates or transfers from someone else. That way you can apply the stones yourself and it will save you a ton of time.


----------



## MDsUnique (Nov 19, 2009)

I can't tell from the picture why this machine would cost $620 but if you're looking to go up a notch from a regular wand, then I'd go for this $100 item that the Colman & Company people sell called "Glitz Up" - it has a vacuum feed that lets you pick up the rhinestone and then heats it up so you can apply it. There's only a few tips for the different sized stones. Here's a link to that:
Motif Tool Set: Colman and Company - Discount Commercial Embroidery Supplies - Machine Embroidery Supplies Catalog


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

The difference between the two machines is that the Glitz Up one applies the stones with heat. The reason for the high cost on the OP's picture is that it doesn't use heat but still applies the stones to delicate material.


----------



## Celily (Feb 25, 2011)

thanks, you two. 
i came and had a look at that machine.
it works by ultrasonic, work much faster than "Glitz Up" , and protect the fabric from burning-out.
i will buy one if my evening dress business will get better next month.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Among other things I have both machines and they work as stated but for delicate material, the ultrasonic machine is the way to go


----------



## ForbiddenThreads (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi Celily
I am new to this site. I saw your post on the ultrasonic machine from China that you said your friend bought. I was also inquiring about the same machine from the same company. I was wondering if she ever got her machine, and if it works as stated. I also wanted to make sure the company was legit before i spent 600 dollars on the machine. Thanks so much! 
Jenna


----------



## ForbiddenThreads (Mar 3, 2011)

Charles, 
You said you have the ultrasonic machine? What company did you get yours from??? I am wanting to purchase a machine from China, but want to make sure they are a real company before i send them money. Thanks 
Jenna


----------



## Ann3 (Mar 20, 2011)

I am also interested in buying this manual ultrasonic rhinestone machine. I am ready to buy, but I can't seem to get anyone at the company to reply to my emails. Has anyone purchased one of these machines? If so, how did you do it?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I bought mine from abc sewing machines in LA...but I don't think they are selling the machine anymore..One reason is that it is available as stated for around $600 or so from China and the LA store was selling for almost double that.


----------



## RAMESH (Nov 25, 2007)

funny thing here is that a received an email to my request on this machine from Cecily Lee. I wonder if there is any connection to original poster here????


----------

